# Eine Frage der Vernunft...



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. März 2014)

Ich habe extra "Angeln allgemein" als Veröffentlichungsort gewählt weil dieses Thema uns alle angeht und nicht nur Karpfen- oder Wallerangler...

Auf Carp.de ist die Februar Kolumne von Jan-Simon Saamen erschienen und wird wohl für einigen Gesprächsstoff sorgen...

Sie trägt den Titel "*Eine Frage der Vernuft*", stößt zum Nachdenken über das Verhalten am und mit einem Gewässer an und geht auch mit so manchem Guidingführer kritisch um.

Wo fängt "Guiding" an, wo endet es und wo fängt ein Guide an ein  Gewässer zu verbrennen?? Vor Jahren spaltete sich ein Teil der  Karpfenangler ab gerade weil sie ahnten was auf die zukam und ging dann  auf Waller, hier ist das gleiche zu beobachten...

Auch beim Raubfischangeln scheint es schon einige Zeit eine Heuschreckenmentalität zu geben, oder sehe ich das falsch?

So hört man immer mal wieder das es _angeblich_ bei so mancher Angelzeitschrift scheinbar normal ist das die Redakteure Kontakt mit einheimischen Anglern aufnehmen, sich von denen Angelstellen zeigen lassen und schwups, einige Monate später findet man diese in den Medien und die Heuschrecken kommen.

Ich (und ihr bestimmt auch) nehme auch Leute mit ans Wasser und zeige ihnen wie man im Rhein fischt - ich glaube jeder von uns nimmt irgendwann man Leute mit an gewisse Spot`s und zeigt ihnen "wie es geht"... 
Aber ist es das gleiche wie 
- wenn ein Guidingunternehmen ein Geässer auf Gedeih und Verderb verbrennt?
- wenn Redakteure und Teamangler sich mit goßen Fischen rühmen die unter fragwürdigen Umständen gefangen wurden?
- wenn Angler, nur um in die Medien zu kommen, einen großen bericht über eine Guidingtour machen und dann noch genau beschreiben wo sie waren?

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Die übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneid-Diskussion, wo jemand seine Art zu angeln für die einzig Richtige hält, und die allen anderen am liebsten überstülpen wollte.



Da es dabei auch rein um Karpfenangler geht, verschieb ich das ins Karpfenforum..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Sehe ich nicht so... Klar ist er in einer Kapfenzeitung erschienen, klar geht es im ersten Abschnitt um Karpfenangler, aber ab der 2. Hälfte geht es um Guidingtouren und die werden nun mal hautsächlich im Raubfischbereich durchgeführt.
Deswegen ja auch mein Einführungssatz... Aber was solls, Hauptsache es liest überhaupt jemand und denkt mal drüber nach.

Und mit Gewässerneid hat das weniger zu tun - eher damit wie so mancher mit einem Gewässer umgeht und mit "Gewässeregoismuß" (Angelrunwort, ich weiß..) in Richtung "...ich mach was ich will und nach mir die Sinflut...", Hauotsache berühmt und Geld damit verdienen.

Klar kann Guiding Gewässerverträglich sein, es gibt aber auch Fälle wo das erwiesenermaßen nicht so ist.

Auch ein gutes Beispiel, grade aus dem Karpfenbereich, ist der Cassien, es gibt noch viele andere Beispiele.

Im Raubfischbereich ist es aktuell bei uns der Vallendarer Stromarm wo ein paar wenige sich wie die Axt im Walde benommen haben und jetzt müssen wir alle die Konsequenzen davon tragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

So heisst der Artikel:
Eine Frage der Vernunft! - *Gedanken zum Karpfenangeln *

Daher hier genau richtig...


----------



## siloaffe (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Öhm jens, schließt du dir nicht gerade selber ins Knie?

Du machst doch selbst guidings auf dem Rhein. 

Oder ist das noch ok und wenn wer anders 3 kunden mehr hat verbrennt er das Gewässer! ?!?!?


----------



## Aurikus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt! Sorry Jens!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Nachvollziehbar ist das schon - Angler,  die ein Guiding mitgemacht haben, kommen später auch ohne Guide- aber mit Kumpels ans Gewässer zurück. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus- von einem Dutzend geguidete Angler kehren 25%(3) an den Spot zurück- mit Freunden.
Sofern drei geguidete Angler jeweils drei Leute an einen Spot bringen, dann wird auf Dauer der Angeldruck auf die Fischpopulation potenziert. 

Im Gegensatz zum Guiding in  Bodden- oder Seegewässern ist das Risiko des Guides ungleich höher, sich selbst den Ast auf dem er sitzt, abzusägen -Sprich- das Gewässer zu  verbrennen. 

Schon nicht einfach-


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt! Sorry Jens!!





siloaffe schrieb:


> Öhm jens, schließt du dir nicht gerade selber ins Knie?
> Du machst doch selbst guidings auf dem Rhein.
> Oder ist das noch ok und wenn wer anders 3 kunden mehr hat verbrennt er das Gewässer! ?!?!?



Ich wußte das es kommt und habe nur drauf gewartet...
Habt ihr, außer persönlich zu werden, auch was zur Diskusion beizutragen?

Ich denke auch nach und stelle mir die gleiche Frage, sonst hätte ich das hier und an anderen Stellen nicht gepostet.

Nur ist halt immer die Frage nach dem "Wie, Wann und Wieviel"...
Wenn ich einmal im Monat gegen Spritkosten jemanden mitnehme - ist es dann noch das gleiche wie tagein, tagaus das zu propangieren, auszuschlachten und mit vllt. fragwürdigen Methoden zum Erfolg zu kommen?

Ist es das gleiche wenn ich jemanden mit zu einem Angelplatz nehme der sowieso durch die Medien "Verbrannt" ist?

Ist es nicht ebenso verwerflich, sich im Internet zu größeren Treffen am Wasser zu verabreden und den Platz ebenso öffentlich bekannt zu geben? Vielleicht "verbrennt" man damit ja auch die Angelstelle eines anderen Anglers der mit dem ganzen Kram nichts zu tun hat bzw. zu tun haben will...

Ist es nicht auch fragwürdig, solche Guidings zu buchen um danach auf eigene Faust zurück zu kehren um Fangpartie zu machen?

Ich denke JEDER ohne Ausnahme sollte sich mal Gedanken zu dem Thema machen... Ich, ihr und so manch anderer der am Wasser seinem Hobby nachgeht.


----------



## jkc (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Hi, ich habe den Artikel jetzt nicht noch mal gelesen, denn schon das erste mal damals, hat´s mir gereicht. |rolleyes - Was fadenscheinigeres ist mir in letzter Zeit fast nicht unter gekommen...

Zu Deinen Fragen: 

Nein natürlich ist das nicht das Gleiche, wenn ich jemandem an "meinem" Gewässer zeige wo es wie läuft, denjenigen vorher gewissenhaft auf seine Gewissenhaftigkeit geprüft habe, dafür nichts verlange außer vielleicht bei Gelegenheit einen Freundschaftsdienst oder jedem, der X€ auf den Tisch legt ohne Rücksicht auf Gewässer und Moral unter allen Umständen an den Fisch führe.
Aber es gibt solche und solche und solche - und jetzt?!
Die die´s falsch machen kommen halt irgendwann in die Hölle. 

Grüße JK


----------



## fischfaenger61 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ein ganz anderes Beispiel: Ich fahre oft über 100Km um an einen See zu kommen und ich befische auch sehr gern neue für mich völlig unbekannte Gewässer. Geheimniskrämerei gibt es bei mir nicht, wenn ich am Wasser bin dauert es oft nicht lange und man kommt mit anderen (Ortsansässigen) ins Gespräch, dabei mach ich keinen Hehl daraus wo und wie ich fische ( man kann den Marker ja doch sehen) und schon bekomme ich als " Gegenleistung " auch nützliche Info`s zum See. So sind über die Jahre regelrechte Freundschaften entstanden und ich bin gern gesehener Gast und wenn sich jemand direkt neben mir setzen will habe ich damit überhaupt kein Problem - ich würde aber auch nie auf die Idee kommen daraus ein bezahltes Guiding aufzubauen.
 Der o.g. Artikel liest sich für mich als Wutausbruch eines Anglers, der seine beste Stelle durch andere Sportfreunde bedroht sieht und seine Ausbeute nun geringer ausfallen könnte - Entschuldigung, aber ich sage Arme Sau dazu, wenn er nicht teilen kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneid-Diskussion, wo jemand seine Art zu angeln für die einzig Richtige hält, und die allen anderen am liebsten überstülpen wollte.



Sauber Thomas, ich hab erst den Artikel gelesen und dann zu deinem Kommentar runtergescrollt. Meine Meinung ist zu 100% dieselbe wie deine.

Die erste Hälfte von dem Artikel beschäftigt sich ja nur ums "gute Benehmen". Und das definiert er so, das man kein großes Schlauchboot nutzen und gefälligst kein sichtbares Zelt am Ufer aufstellen darf. 

Das finde ich nun ziemlich lächerlich und Thomas sein Post trifft diese Aussage zu 100%. Hier hat jemand die ultimative Angelart gefunden und meint nun, das er den Rest der Anglerschaft auch beglücken/missionieren muss. Absolut peinlich und genau das letzte, was der Angelsport braucht.

Der Punkt mit dem Guiding. Nunja, im Karpfenbereich entstehen immer mehr "Puffs" mit geklauten Fischen. Das ist ein Problem, wo man mal mehr drüber diskutieren könnte. Aber komischerweise hat er bei diesem Thema mehr Toleranz. Aber wehe jemand baut für sich ein 1,5 Mann Bivvy auf und der Autor ist in der Lage, das mit einem Fernglas zu sehen.

Das ist natürlich ein Unding!

Das Spots und GPS Daten weitergegeben werden kommt im spezialisieren Bereich auch nicht erst seit gestern vor. Nun ist beim Guiding halt eine Person mehr vor Ort...sehe das Problem nicht so richtig.

Mein Fall wäre sowas auch nicht. Es gibt aber Leute mir spärlicher Freizeit und Angler, welche das Karpfenangeln "lernen" wollen und keine Angelgötter wie den Autor in ihrer Nähe haben, welcher ihnen schon erklärt wie man was zu machen hat. Von daher bietet sich so ein Guiding auch an.

Das man eher große Fische fängt ist klar. Ich selber kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das die innere Zufriedenheit eines Anglers über einen gefangenen (Groß)Fisch so hoch ist, wie bei einem aus eigener Kraft gefangenen Fisch.

Das muss aber jeder für sich selber Entscheiden. 

Ich bin selber nicht so der Freund von Guidings. Auch weil ganz schön viele Spinner rumlaufen, die sich irgendwie zum "Guide" berufen fühlen. Aber wenn andere Leute solchen Bauernfängern Geld geben, ist das deren Sache.

Das Guiding nun zum Überlaufen von Gewässern führt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Eher lernen so Leute was über Gewässer kennen, welche vielleicht nicht ganz so frequentiert sind, wie die üblichen Verdächtigen. 

Ausserdem passt das auch wieder nicht zu dem Autor. Der hat ja wohl auch mehr als ein Hausgewässer und fährt auch öfters mal woanders hin.

Er darf das, aber jemand anderes natürlich nicht?

Wir sind halt eine Menge Angler die durch die neuen Medien auch immer mehr vernetzt ist, sich modernere Methoden aneignet und dementsprechend am Wasser sichtbar ist. 

Der Autor hat offenbar ein Problem mit Neid und mit Anglern, welche nicht genau so Angeln wie er. Und selbst wenn diese so Angeln wie er, dann würde er sich immer noch daran stören, das er sie sehen muss.

Der wäre erst zufrieden, wenn er der einzige Angler auf der Welt ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ist das schon - Angler,  die ein Guiding mitgemacht haben, kommen später auch ohne Guide- aber mit Kumpels ans Gewässer zurück.
> 
> Gehen wir mal davon aus- von einem Dutzend geguidete Angler kehren 25%(3) an den Spot zurück- mit Freunden.
> Sofern drei geguidete Angler jeweils drei Leute an einen Spot bringen, dann wird auf Dauer der Angeldruck auf die Fischpopulation potenziert.
> ...



Deiner Argumentation nach müssen die Angler durch die Guides regelrecht bekehrt werden und erst durch die Schuld des Guides zu "richtigen" Anglern werden.

Du nimmst an, das die geguideten Angler vorher nirgends Angeln. Dann wird der Angeldruck natürlich größer. Ich habe aber die Vermutung, das diese Angler auch ohne den Guide los gehen.

An der Küste kritisieren viele Leute die Angelguides weil sie die dafür verantwortlich machen, das "ihre" Plätze mehr frequentiert werden. Ist mir ein Rätsel, denn sie beschreiben jeden Platz und somit konzentrieren sich weniger Angler auf die paar bekannten Spots.

Aber das kann und will wohl nicht verstanden werden.

So ist es mit den Guides auch. Oder Guiden die Guides alle an demselben Gewässer?

Wohl eher nicht. Deswegen ziehen sie evtl. Angeldruck von dem einen Gewässer ab und bringen den auf ein anderes. Wenn der Autor des Artikels nun an einem Gewässer angeln würde, wo die Guides die andereren Angler "weggelockt" hätten, dann wäre hier ein Artikel voll des Lobes über Guides veröffentlich worden.


----------



## Aurikus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Habt ihr, außer persönlich zu werden, auch was zur Diskusion beizutragen?




Entschuldige, dass es für Dich zu persönlich ist, wenn ich mich das halt auch gefragt habe. 

Und ja, durch die Treffen die Wir veranstalten, könnte dieser Effekt auch entstehen. Aber Wir suchen Uns Orte, die jede Socke kennt. Wer weiß denn nicht, dass Buhnenfelder generell fischreiche Fangorte sind? 
Und mal nebenbei, der Befischungsdruck ist dadurch mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht größer geworden, da meist eh nix oder vereinzelt mal ein Fisch gefangen wurde. Das mit 15-20 Mann. Bei den Treffen steht der Spaß miteinander im Vordergrund und nicht der Fang von Fischen. 
Da Du ja auch schon mal dabei warst, solltest Du es wissen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Deiner Argumentation nach müssen die Angler durch die Guides regelrecht bekehrt werden und erst durch die Schuld des Guides zu "richtigen" Anglern werden.
> Nö- das habe ich weder geschrieben, noch so gemeint und möchte es auch nicht so verstanden wissen!
> 
> Du nimmst an, das die geguideten Angler vorher nirgends Angeln. Dann wird der Angeldruck natürlich größer. Ich habe aber die Vermutung, das diese Angler auch ohne den Guide los gehen.



Sicherlich werden die Leute auch vorher irgendwo geangelt haben- aber evtl. nicht so zielgerichtet/ ergiebig... egal, alles blosse Vermutung#h 

Jemand, der sich ein Guiding (ausserhalb eines  Urlaubsaufenthaltes) gönnt, möchte sich entweder einem neuen Gebiet oder einer Angelart zuwenden:
Also warum sollte er dann nicht das Revier aufsuchen, in das ihn der Guide eingewiesen hat?


----------



## Dennis76 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Moin moin,
ich hatte das zweifelhafte vergnügen live erleben zu dürfen wie ein Traumhafter 150ha See "Verbrant" wurde,dass ganze dauerte keine 2 Jahre. Und ich war nicht ganz unschuldig daran.
Bis  ein neuer Pächter kam , war dort quasi alles verboten
Nachtangeln Bootsangeln Zelten etc.
Da wir trotz der vielen verbote recht gute Fische fingen und sehr schöne Bilder machten , schlug der neue Pächter uns vor  er bekommt unsere Bilder (für die Werbetrommel) und wir können dort für lau  Angeln , dass hört sich ja gut an,da inzwischen die vielen Verbote aufgehoben wurden fischten wir im paradies und fingen auch so.
Es wurden immer mehr Angler und es wurden Spezielle Angelstellen für Karpfenangler geschaffen ( zum vorzugspreis von nur 150€ die Woche #t) Es kamen Angler aus ganz Deutschland und sogar aus England (zu uns nach Norddeutschland um auf große Karpfen zu Angeln|kopfkrat) die sogar einen Bericht im CM veröffentlichten , es war echt unglaublich was dort los war. Es war ja nur eine Frage der zeit bis es Ärger mit den Anwohnern gab der teilweise eskalierte,weil einige meinten ich habe viel Geld bezahlt ,also kann ich machen was ich will.#q
Es war einfach nur traurig was aus "unserem " See geworden ist) 

Mitlerweile ist wieder ein neuer Pächter am See und es herrschen wieder alten Verbote kein Nacht-bootsangeln etc. 
Und ich finde es gut so.

Was hat das mit Guiding zu tun .....nichts!

Aber der bericht von Jan Simon Saamen handelt auch davon Verantwortungsvoll mit solchen Perlen umzugehen.

ICH werde keine Gewässer mehr Preisgeben ,egal ob ich "durch" bin oder dort noch aktiv unterwegs bin.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Wäre halt dann noch zu klären ob die Guides alle an einem einzigen Gewässer in Deutschland guiden, oder ob es da gewisse Streuungen gibt.

Und mal angenommen es gibt keine Guides. 

Dann würden solche Leute, welche natürlich nur um Natur und Bild in der Öffentlichkeit besorgt sind, in Wahrheit richtige Neider sind gegen Internetforen und Zeitschriften herziehen. Denn auch diese sorgen dafür, das Angler neue Gewässer und neue Angeltechniken ausprobieren.

Ein Guide ist letztlich nur das "letzte Mittel".

Ich kann ja das "Problem" an sich verstehen. Auch wenn ich es als nicht so gravierend ansehe und andere Baustellen vorrang haben. Gibt es denn irgendwo Gewässer, welche durch die Schuld von irgendwelchen Guides überlaufen sind?

Grade in dieser Zeit, wo viele Leute in irgendwelchen Whatsapp Gruppen vernetzt sind und in kürzester Zeit wissen, was so Sache ist. Durch Internetforen, Zeitschriften, Blogs, FB Einträge und YT Videos die Guides als einzige "schuldige" auszmachen erscheint mir als etwas "dünn". Da gibts einfach zuviele andere Dinge, welche für Masseneinfall verantwortlich ist.

[Edit: Siehe Posting von Dennis, welches ich noch nicht sehen konnte als ich diesen Beitrag verfasste, meine vorangegangenen Zeilen aber bestätigt.]

Generell ist die Ansicht von dem Autor des verlinkten Artikels so offenkundig scheinheillig, wie von Neid getrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Was für ein Gejammer....#d

Derjenige, dem das Gewässer gehört oder es gepachtet hat, bestimmt die Regeln. Da werden nun Gastkarten ausgegeben und jeder der will kann dort angeln. Anderen die besten Plätze zu zeigen ist völlig ok, nicht verboten und sozial höchst lobenswert. Dafür Geld zu nehmen ist auch ok. Man handelt mit seinem Wissen und beide Seiten profitieren im Idealfall davon.
Alles in Butter.

Nicht ?

OK, machen wir dei Gegenrechnung auf.

Der/die Gewässerpächter geben nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl an Erlaubniskarten aus oder erlauben gar nur Vereinsmitgliedern den Zugang. Und damit ein jeder Vereinsangler auch ohne Bedrängnis angeln kann, wird natürlich auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Mitglieder aufgenommen.

Schon ist Ende mit Guiding und Heuschrecken.

Blöderweise wird dann ein beträchtlicher Teil derjenigen, die hier rumheulen, auch nicht zum erlauchten Kreis derjenigen gehören, die überhaupt angeln können. 

Alternativen ?

Reich werden und selbst ein Gewässer pachten, oder das Land wechseln.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ein Guide ist letztlich nur das "letzte Mittel".




Für den klassischen, spiessigen Normalangler- JA!

Für die neumodischen erfolgsorientierten Anhänger der Spaßgesellschaft, die einfach keine Zeit dafür haben (wollen), sich einen Fisch/ Revier selbst zu erarbeiten- NEIN!

Bei denen läuft das nicht selten so ab:
Ich hab Bock Fische zu fangen (ich schreib extra nicht ANGELN- das ist m.E. was anderes)- weiss aber nicht wie/wo/womit- also nehm´ich etwas Geld in die Hand und gönne mir nen Guide!

Klingt zwar komisch- ist aber so! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNX1k_15Kwg

@Ralle- #6|good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei denen läuft das nicht selten so ab:
> Ich hab Bock Fische zu fangen (ich schreib extra nicht ANGELN- das ist m.E. was anderes)- weiss aber nicht wie/wo/womit- also nehm´ich etwas Geld in die Hand und gönne mir nen Guide!



Da muss man aber früher einsteigen als beim Guiding.

Wer lernt denn heute noch Angeln von der Pike auf ? 
Prüfung machen, für 1000de € Gerödel kaufen und ab an den mit Karpfen überbesetzten See. Da ist der Guide doch nur die logische Vollendung.
Angeln ist heute doch vielfach nur noch ein entvirtualisiertes Computerspiel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss man aber früher einsteigen als beim Guiding.
> 
> Wer lernt denn heute noch Angeln von der Pike auf ?
> Prüfung machen, für 1000de € Gerödel kaufen und ab an den mit Karpfen überbesetzten See. Da ist der Guide doch nur die logische Vollendung.
> Angeln ist heute doch vielfach nur noch ein entvirtualisiertes Computerspiel.



zum Glück gibt es ja noch so ein paar alte Dinos, wie Du und ich#h
meinen ersten Fisch fing ich mit ner Haselnussrute, Nähgarn und Sicherheitsnadel (kleiner Barsch)


----------



## Seele (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich paar hundert Kilometer in den Urlaub fahre und paar Tage Zeit habe das Gewässer kennen zu lernen ist ein Guide die beste Wahl. Schließlich will ich nicht erst am letzten Tag heraus finden wo ich fischen hätte sollen.
 Genauso eine neue Angelart zu erlernen. 
Ich finde daran nichts verwerfliches.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angeln ist heute doch vielfach nur noch ein entvirtualisiertes Computerspiel.




So isset! Aber hat ne geile Grafik!
Nur eventuell vorbeikommende Rentner an Rollatoren ruckeln ein wenig.:m


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich hatte das zweifelhafte vergnügen live erleben zu dürfen wie ein Traumhafter 150ha See "Verbrant" wurde,dass ganze dauerte keine 2 Jahre. Und ich war nicht ganz unschuldig daran.
> Bis  ein neuer Pächter kam , war dort quasi alles verboten
> Nachtangeln Bootsangeln Zelten etc.
> ...



Interessante Geschichte. Sehr informativ. Was man daraus ableitet bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## siloaffe (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Jens, auch wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst hätte ich massenhaft Beispiele wo das von dir angeprangerte auf dich zutrifft du dem Kind nur nen anderen Namen verpasst!

Jedoch habe ich mittlerweile resigniert und eingesehen das es nichts bringt.   

Ich will dir echt nicht ans Bein passen, aber irgendwann wird dich diese Doppelmoral einholen


----------



## Wizard2 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

hat der Autor zb die Franz. Seen entdeckt, das karpfenangel 
dort eingeführt oder kommt er aus der Gegend?
nö, aber er Bericht von diesen Seen öffentlich. ob er was dran verdient weiß ich natürlich nicht. also ist er doch selbst Nee heuschrecke, halt mit kleinem boot und kleinem Zelt.


----------



## Merlin (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ich habe immer das Gefühl das der TE gerne einen provokanten Thread eröffnet.....wahrscheinlich damit jede Menge Boardies 20x am Tag Angelgeräte Bode lesen...


----------



## Norman B. (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ebensowenig wie ich den Autor verstehe, verstehe ich hier enige Leute die schon wieder rumheulen à la "Schau mal, der gibt viel zu viel Geld aus um dann nur rumzusitzen - der kann doch gar nicht angeln". Beides kommt wohl nur durch Fangneid zustande, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Wozu verunglimpft man sonst eine Angelart mit der man persönlich nichts anzufangen weiß?!
Hört auf rumzujammern und geht ans Wasser!

Zurück zum Artikel: Ich angle so wie es mir (im Rahmen der gesetzl. Vorschriften) gefällt. Will ich mich verstecken -wie das persönlich bei mir meistens der Fall ist, dann verstecke ich mich. Habe ich darauf keine Lust, dann lasse ich es eben. Aber warum sollten andere genauso verfahren wie ich das mache? Das kann doch jeder machen wie ihm beliebt. 
Und wem ich etwas erzähle entscheide ich, das hängt ganz stark mit Symphatie zusammen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...So hört man immer mal wieder das es _angeblich_ bei so mancher Angelzeitschrift scheinbar normal ist das die Redakteure Kontakt mit einheimischen Anglern aufnehmen, sich von denen Angelstellen zeigen lassen und schwups, einige Monate später findet man diese in den Medien und die Heuschrecken kommen...


Wenn ich Gewässer-/Reiseberichte produziere, ist dies mit dem Fischereiberechtigten besprochen, geschieht in Zusammenarbeit. Dies ist meiner Kenntnis nach auch der Regelfall bei allen Medien.

 Warum macht ein Bewirtschafter das?
 Natürlich weil Gastangler ausdrücklich erwünscht sind.

 Was ist nun der Unterschied zwischen Gastangler und Heuschrecke? #c
 Ich vermute:
 Wenn ich wohin fahre bin ich Gast,
 wenn andere an "meine" Gewässer kommen sind sie Heuschrecken. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

@Norman

Ich hoffe, Du siehst großzügig darüber weg, wenn wir hier trotzdem weiterdiskutieren...:#2:


----------



## Norman B. (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du siehst großzügig darüber weg, wenn wir hier trotzdem weiterdiskutieren...:#2:


Für fachliche und sachliche Diskussionen sollte dieses Board da sein. Für alles weitere ist die nächste Kneipe sicherlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Für fachliche und sachliche Diskussionen sollte dieses Board da sein. Für alles weitere ist die nächste Kneipe sicherlich besser geeignet.



Finde ich nicht.
Das Board ist Zeitvertreib, Unterhaltung, aber auch für Infos gut.

Zum Thema ist bereits alles gesagt:



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wohin fahre bin ich Gast,
> wenn andere an "meine" Gewässer kommen sind sie Heuschrecken.


----------



## Dennis76 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Moinsen,
einen hab ich noch , zum Thema Guiding und Neid.

Ja ich bin neidisch!!

Und zwar an meinem Lieblings Hechtgewässer einem 3000ha Natursee an dem ich nur mittels Muskelkraft mein Boot bewegen darf und die Guides ihre sehr gut zahlenden Gäste mit einem Außenbord Motor an den Fisch bringen
Ich glaube zwar nicht,dass ich viel schlechter fange,habe aber viel mehr ausfalltage wegen dem Wind.
Wenn ich dann höre man haben wir Super gefangen, an tagen an denen ich nicht Angeln konnte|evil:

Dann bin ich schon neidisch,aber das Passt schon.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

ich glaube, dass wohl jeder in gewisser Weise "neidisch" ist. Neid ist etwas vollkommen natürliches. Es kommt drauf an, wie stark dieser Neid ausgeprägt ist.
Viele sind neidisch, weil sie sich gar kein Guiding leisten können, andere sind es, weil sie zu geizig sind
und wieder Andere guiden einen am liebsten in die nächste Kneipe:#2:

boarrrr#d


----------



## Jose (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich wußte das es kommt und habe nur drauf gewartet...
> Habt ihr, außer persönlich zu werden, auch was zur Diskusion beizutragen?...
> 
> Ist es nicht ebenso verwerflich, sich im Internet zu größeren Treffen am Wasser zu verabreden und den Platz ebenso öffentlich bekannt zu geben? Vielleicht "verbrennt" man damit ja auch die Angelstelle eines anderen Anglers der mit dem ganzen Kram nichts zu tun hat bzw. zu tun haben will...




da fühle ich mich jetzt auch mal persönlich angemacht.
ich versteh überhaupt nicht, weshalb immer wieder auch an unpassenden stellen gegen die "achse" gestichelt wird.
da ist doch irgendwo ein nagel im kopf


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Jose schrieb:


> da fühle ich mich jetzt auch mal persönlich angemacht.
> ich versteh überhaupt nicht, weshalb immer wieder auch an unpassenden stellen gegen die "achse" gestichelt wird.
> da ist doch irgendwo ein nagel im kopf



also ich finde es gut, wenn sich Leute, die sich im I-Net kennen lernen, am Wasser treffen und sich auch real kennen lernen.

ps: ich denke die Achse hat Rücken?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ist es nicht ebenso verwerflich, sich im Internet zu *größeren Treffen am Wasser* zu verabreden und den Platz ebenso öffentlich bekannt zu geben? Vielleicht "verbrennt" man damit ja auch die Angelstelle* eines anderen Anglers* der mit dem ganzen Kram nichts zu tun hat bzw. zu tun haben will...




Klingt da die Angst mit, dass gewisse Stellen dann von Guides nicht mehr als Insidertipp verkauft werden können?



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ps: ich denke die Achse hat Rücken?



Momentan wohl eher nen Hals........|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## nordbeck (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

ich hab ein negatives guiding beispiel. eines der gewässer, dass ich zu begin der saison gerne befische wird auch von nem deutschen angelshop beguidet. leider sind das dann nicht kleingruppen von 1-2 leuten sondern immer ne busladung voll mit 10-20 mann.
wenn da jeder mit 2-3 ruten fischt kann man sich ja ausmalen wie das am see bzw. kanal aussieht und was die einheimischen dazu so sagen 

ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen guiding, ich machs ja selbst auch, nur die dosis macht das gift.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen guiding, ich machs ja selbst auch, *nur die dosis macht das gift*.





Erklär mal einem Guide dass er weniger Gäste mitnehmen soll.

Denkt doch jeder nur noch an sich heutzutage und seinen Gewinn.....


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Erklär mal einem Guide dass er weniger Gäste mitnehmen soll.
> 
> Denkt doch jeder nur noch an sich heutzutage und seinen Gewinn.....



 eben und deshalb sehe ich das Ganze mit Skepsis,
 so richtig würde ich auch nicht verstehen, warum ich über den Umweg Beitrag / Besatz nem "Guider" das Einkommen finanzieren sollte|kopfkrat
 Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

@ 996,      gesegnet sei, was Umsatz bringt :m


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ 996, gesegnet sei, was Umsatz bringt :m



sorry, aber nach Jahren Selbständigkeit- nein


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

aber Hallo,
wenn Du mit Deinem Besatz seinen Umsatz steigerst, wird er Dich insgeheim segnen.|engel:


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> so richtig würde ich auch nicht verstehen, warum ich über den Umweg Beitrag / Besatz nem "Guider" das Einkommen finanzieren sollte|kopfkrat



Der Casus Knacktus des Guidings.
 Es ist eben Sache des Bewirtschafters zu entscheiden, "ich lasse Guides an meinen Gewässern Geld verdienen (und verdiene an den Gastkarten mit) oder ich will das alles nicht und verweigere ihm den Zugang".


----------



## Aurikus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ps: ich denke die Achse hat Rücken?



Aber Hallo!
Aber nur in der "Raubfischschonzeit"! ;-)


----------



## Aurikus (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Momentan wohl eher nen Hals........|kopfkrat|supergri



Doch nicht wegen sowas.


----------



## siloaffe (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Jose schrieb:


> da fühle ich mich jetzt auch mal persönlich angemacht.
> ich versteh überhaupt nicht, weshalb immer wieder auch an unpassenden stellen gegen die "achse" gestichelt wird.
> da ist doch irgendwo ein nagel im kopf



Zumal wenn man selbst ein foren treffen an der lahn in Planung hat, wo wir wieder beim Thema Doppelmoral wären....


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Casus Knacktus des Guidings.
> Es ist eben Sache des Bewirtschafters zu entscheiden, "ich lasse Guides an meinen Gewässern Geld verdienen (und verdiene an den Gastkarten mit) oder ich will das alles nicht und verweigere ihm den Zugang".


 
 sorry, aber hier bedarf es etwas der Definition
 zwischen nem Gast, den ich mal mitnehme
 und professionellem Guiding sehe ich schon gewisse Unterschiede
Letztlich, ja ist das eine Frage was der Bewirtschafter  zu läßt. Und ich würde den den bei mir Zuständigen schon fragen, was das soll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry, aber hier bedarf es etwas der Definition
> zwischen nem Gast, den ich mal mitnehme
> und professionellem Guiding sehe ich schon gewisse Unterschiede
> Letztlich, ja ist das eine Frage was der Bewirtschafter  zu läßt. Und ich würde den den bei mir Zuständigen schon fragen, was das soll.



Da hat der Bewirtschafter gar nix zu kamellen. Solange diejenigen, die angeln, eine gültige Erlaubnis haben ist alles in Ordnung.
Der Guide, der ja gar nicht selbst angeln muss, ist lediglich verpflichtet, seine Einnahmen steuerlich zu erklären.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da hat der Bewirtschafter gar nix zu kamellen. Solange diejenigen, die angeln, eine gültige Erlaubnis haben ist alles in Ordnung.
> Der Guide, der ja gar nicht selbst angeln muss, ist lediglich verpflichtet, seine Einnahmen steuerlich zu erklären.



also doch: gesegnet sei, was Umsatz bringt (aus Sicht des Guides)#q


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Was Asphaltmonster hier schreibt. Genau sowas ging mir durch den Kopf als ich den Raubfisch in den Händen hielt  und die Havel bei Brandenburg/Havel vorgestellt wurde. Aber ich sage jetzt nichts, kann nur den Kopf schütteln und  recht geben.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

wenn es um Guiding an Riesengewässern geht Ok,aber Hotspots an Flüssen ändern sich nicht so schnell.Da wird dann gefangen bis alles leer ist,nicht von jeden aber einige müssen ja ihre Investition ins Guidig herausbekommen.
Wie oft im Board wird nach einer Superstelle an Gewässer xy gefragt,oft wird bei der Erklärung noch geschrieben das man nicht immer geschafft hat sein Tagessoll zu erfüllen.

Leute Angeln soll Entspannung sein,kein Renditemarkt. Nullfang ist doof,aber seit doch auch mit den erlebten zufrieden nicht mit den in der Gefriertruhe (mit gedanklichen Preisschild).


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Recht Hast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

überall, wo der Fischbestand durch Besatz aufrecht erhalten werden muss, halte ich prof. Guiding für unangebracht. 
Hat für mich was von Schmarotzertum.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Auch da hast Recht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



> Vielleicht "verbrennt" man damit ja auch *die Angelstelle eines anderen Anglers*



Ich finde es ganz schlimm, wenn einige Angler sich einbilden Angelstellen am Gewässer für sich/ihre Kumpels reserviert zu haben. Hier liegt die eigentliche Perversität. Dieses Verhalten betrachte ich ähnlich, wie sich die Liegen am Pool mit Handtüchern zu reservieren. Solche "Platzhirsche" gibt es wohl an jedem Gewässer.

Dass die gleichen Angler dann "Verhaltenskodex" krähen, wenn sich ein unglücklicher Sonntagsangler auf den "eigenen" Futterplatz verirrt hat (oder sogar absichtlich "fremde" Früchte erntet) ist purer Eigennutz und keine Etikette.

Der Artikel des Autors liest sich oberflächlich ja ganz nett, bei genauerem Lesen stößt mir die Meinung des Autors an vielen Stellen aber extrem übel auf.

Wo ich dem Autor aber recht geben muss: Im Zeitalter des Internets haben Tipps eine ganz andere Dimension als früher und sind mit Bedacht weiterzugeben.


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da hat der Bewirtschafter gar nix zu kamellen. Solange diejenigen, die angeln, eine gültige Erlaubnis haben ist alles in Ordnung.
> Der Guide, der ja gar nicht selbst angeln muss, ist lediglich verpflichtet, seine Einnahmen steuerlich zu erklären.


 
 man kann natürlich versuchen jedes Schlupfloch zu nutzen.
 Womit ich jetzt nicht meine, dass du das so machst, ok?
 Gruß. a:


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> man kann natürlich versuchen jedes Schlupfloch zu nutzen.
> Womit ich jetzt nicht meine, dass du das so machst, ok?
> Gruß. a:


wo ist da ein Schlupfloch ??;+
es ist die pure Realität


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz schlimm, wenn einige Angler sich einbilden Angelstellen am Gewässer für sich/ihre Kumpels reserviert zu haben. Hier liegt die eigentliche Perversität. Dieses Verhalten betrachte ich ähnlich, wie sich die Liegen am Pool mit Handtüchern zu reservieren. Solche "Platzhirsche" gibt es wohl an jedem Gewässer.
> 
> Dass die gleichen Angler dann "Verhaltenskodex" krähen, wenn sich ein unglücklicher Sonntagsangler auf den "eigenen" Futterplatz verirrt hat (oder sogar absichtlich "fremde" Früchte erntet) ist purer Eigennutz und keine Etikette.



Andersrum wird aber auch ein Schuh draus. 
Wenn man sich die Mühe macht ein Gewässer zu erkunden, sich eine eigene Stelle freizuschneiden, zu füttern, zu beobachten, zu machen, und zu tun, und dann kommt irgendein , ich nenns mal Fischneider, und hockt sich hin, nur weil er selbst zu faul is sich was zu erarbeiten, bringt einen auf die Palme.

Kenn das leider nur zu gut. Kein Mensch stört sich dran, wenn einen der kollege anspricht: "Hey, hab gesehn, dass du da gefüttert hast, würd mich da gern ma hinhocken und nen Küchenfisch fangen". Selbstverständlich gehört die Stelle nicht dem Fütterer. Aber irgendwo gebietets doch auch die Höflichkeit, andere nicht aus fischgeilheit auszunutzen, sondern immerhin fragen, ob sowas ok is


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

In seinem Bericht geht es ja eher um Benehmen am Gewässer statt um Fisch(neid).
Er sucht die Einsamkeit, Ruhe und Einfachheit beim Angeln und wird mit Campingplatz- Atmosphäre empfangen.
Wobei er sicherlich auch an dieser Materialschlacht nicht ganz unschuldig ist.
Er wird gesponsort, schreibt Artikel etc....und dann die Klage über Carpdomes (weiss nicht mal wie das Geschrieben wird...lol) etc..
Passt nicht, seine Sponsoren verdienen damit ihr Geld und somit sein Euipment.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Mühe macht ein Gewässer zu erkunden, sich eine eigene Stelle freizuschneiden, zu füttern, zu beobachten, zu machen, und zu tun, und dann kommt irgendein , ich nenns mal Fischneider, und hockt sich hin, nur weil er selbst zu faul is sich was zu erarbeiten, bringt einen auf die Palme.



Der setzt sich dort mit dem gleichen Recht hin, wie du diesen Platz vereinnahmt und präpariert hast. Oder werden solche Plätze unterverpachtet?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Andersrum wird aber auch ein Schuh draus.
> Wenn man sich die Mühe macht ein Gewässer zu erkunden, sich eine eigene Stelle freizuschneiden, zu füttern, zu beobachten, zu machen, und zu tun, und dann kommt irgendein , ich nenns mal Fischneider, und hockt sich hin, nur weil er selbst zu faul is sich was zu erarbeiten, bringt einen auf die Palme.
> 
> *Das kann ich völlig verstehen, allerdings ist man nicht allein am Wasser und wer "vorfüttert" etc. muss immer mit dem Risiko leben, dass die Stelle mal besetzt ist.
> ...



Ich persönlich mache es auch so, würde aber von niemandem verlangen dass er mich um Erlaubnis bitten muss an "meiner" Stelle zu angeln (auch wenn es ausgesprochen freundlich wäre), so wenig wie ich einen öffentlichen Parkplatz für mich beanspruche, nur weil ich immer da stehe.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass die wenigsten Fütterer bedenken,  dass sie *ALLEN* anderen Anglern die Stelle "verbieten", wenn sie denken diese durch ihren "Fleiß" gepachtet zu haben. Und wenn diese sich dann noch über "Heuschrecken" beschweren ist das schon sehr dreist, denn die Asozialen sind in diesem Fall die "Fütterer". 

Ich habe auch schon eine Stelle 2x täglich mit 2 Händen Hundekuchen vorgefüttert, bis die 30-Pfünder im glasklaren Wasser die Köder genommen haben, nur um festzustellen dass am Tag X Vater und Sohnemann mit ihren dicken Wasserkugeln direkt am Ufer sitzend jeden Fisch vergrault haben. Ich habe nie zuvor einen anderen Angler dort gesehen.

"Moin, ich habe hier 2 Wochen vorgefüttert und wollte hier heute ansitzen. Wie lange seid ihr noch hier?"
"So 17 Uhr."
"Dann Petri und viel Erfolg noch."

Mensch habe ich mich geärgert, aber viel Arbeit in EINE Stelle zu investieren ist an freien Gewässern immer riskant und ich unterstelle den o.g. Anglern nicht einmal böse Absicht. Das nächste Mal sollte ich heimlich nachts füttern und mir zwei Stellen offen halten, aber das ist es mir einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Purist (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ich sehe das alles zwiespältig.. aus mehreren Gründen:

Auf der einen Seite ist es auch für meinen Verein ein Bombengeschäft, wenn Gastangler aufkreuzen, viele Videos, inzwischen auch Guiding, und seit Jahren Beiträge in Fachzeitschriften blieben nicht ohne Wirkung. Positiv: Die Vereinsbeiträge bleiben niedrig, Nachteil: Einige Gewässer sind völlig "verbrannt", dort gehe ich gar nicht mehr hin. Solange es genügend Ausweichmöglichkeiten gibt, sehe ich darin bislang auch kein Problem. 

Von "Guiding" selbst halte ich gar nichts. Gewässererkunden, Erfahrungen mit Gerät und Montagen sammeln, ist für mich persönlich fester Teil der Angelei, der das Hobby so interessant macht. Wenn einem das kein Ortsansässiger alles zeigt, man sich das selbst erarbeiten muss, ist das Erfolgserlebnis umso größer, wenn es eintritt.

Wenn mich jemand am Gewässer nach meinen Methoden fragt, oder sonst etwas zum Angeln wissen will, gibt's die Infos bei mir umsonst. Das sehe ich als kameradschaftliche Sache und nicht als persönliche Goldgrube. 

Verständnis habe ich durchaus für Leute, die mal eben ein paar freie Tage mit Angelerfolg garnieren wollen. Deutlich weniger trifft das zu, wenn es dabei ausschließlich um "Monsterfänge" geht. Guides mit modernstem Echolot und Methoden sind ein Kapitel für sich, das sind nicht selten die Gleichen, die C&R predigen.. Kann ich nichts mit anfangen, tut mir leid.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

die ganze diskussion ist teilweise lustig viele sachen kann man auch drehen und wenden wie man will und jeder hat argumente die verständlich sind es gibt auch meinungen die ich nicht nach volziehen kann
wie mit denn futter platz aber muss jeder selber wissen
kann nur von mir aus gehen aber 
ich angel ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an so großen gewässern
aber das hier leute meinen irgend welche vorrechte zu haben
finde ich heftig 
und erwarten dann noch das man bei ihnen um erlaubnis fragt oder erwarten dies zumindest 
dabei haben die nicht mehr und weniger recht als der andere
ich persönlich setze mich da hin wo ich der meinung bin wo die fische sich aufhalten
und wenn das stellen sind wo andere dauer an füttern ist es eben so 
das sind ja quasi künstlich geschaffene hotspots
man könnte das ganze ja auch umdrehen 
und sagen die locken die fische von denn natürlichen hotspots weg 
und warum soll ich 100 meter weiter entfernt sitzen wo ich vielleicht immer sitze wenn die fische auf einmal da sind weill dort dauert futter ist 
wer ist jetzt der egoist ?
aber schlimm das man sich über solche sachen gedanken machen muss 
leben und leben lassen
das schlimme an solchen sachen ist das es nicht einmal gast angler u.s.w sein müssen 
sondern auch da wo es keine gibt und nur vereins mitglieder angeln ist das selbe verhalten wo man eigentlich denken sollte das es zumindest dort weniger sein sollte


----------



## Perca3.0 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ich hab mal ne generelle *Frage* zum Guiding. 

*Wie ist denn das mit dem Guiding generell geregelt? 

*Gesetzt der Fall ich kenne mich an einem Gewässer wo es Gastkarten gibt gut aus. Kann ich dann einfach ein Guiding anbieten? Wenn beispielsweise das Angeln mit dem Boot erlaubt ist, kann ich dann ne Gruppe von interessierten Anglern mit aufs Boot nehmen, die mir dann fürs Guiden etwas zahlen (zusätzlich zur Gastkarte, die sie selbst kaufen)?

Keine Sorge, ich hab das nicht vor. Für mich wäre Guiding (mich guiden lassen) eigentlich nur auf ganz großen Gewässern wie dem Meer oder ggf. auf dem Bodden interessant. Ansonsten probier ich lieber selbst was aus.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne generelle *Frage* zum Guiding.
> 
> *Wie ist denn das mit dem Guiding generell geregelt?
> 
> ...




Einfache Antwort. Ja.
Einnahmen müsstest Du aber versteuern.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort. Ja.
> Einnahmen müsstest Du aber versteuern.


 

Und auch wohl versicherungstechnisch die Haftung übernehmen.


----------



## Surf (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Selten fand ich einen Artikel so hochnäsig und verärgernd, aber da hier ja in letzter Zeit ein Karpfenprofi nach dem anderen im Netz auftaucht,  war es vielleicht nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis der Elfenbeinturm gebaut wird! Nach dem Motto,  "ich gehe nur mit Leuten angeln, die auch 500eu Bissanzeiger benutzen...."  und dieser pseudo philosophische Ansatz .... furchtbar... ich bin auch echt bekloppt was Karpfen angeht aber diese Überheblichkeit ggü anderen Anglern würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen!!

Sachlicher..:
Was guidings allg. betrifft bin ich da insbesondere was Flüsse betrifft wenig alarmiert, Fisch ist genug drin nach dem.hochwasser ist es mit den entscheidenen Feinheiten am Gewässergrund eh vorbei und n Buhnenkopf ist jetzt nicht soooo der megageheimtip!
Und was Seen betrifft sollte man sich schlicht und ergreifend angucken wer mit ans wasser kommt! Da ist da schon mal Gefühl gefragt und dann geht man halt mit dem gast ni cht and die besten Stellen oder es gibt halt vorführstellen!


----------



## Blauzahn (4. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Mein Senf...

Artikel im Ansatz nachvollziehbar,
bis zum Punkt, an dem man nach dem Namen des Verfassers "google(t)"
-> ein Versuch des "Exklusivitätserhalts"

Somit für mich ein von Eigennutz geprägter Mainstreamartikel unter dem Deckmantel der "schnürenden" Bedrohung der (Karpfen)Angler.

Senf Aus.

PS: Zum Guiding schreib ich lieber nix :q


----------



## Greenmile1 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

ach jens |uhoh:|uhoh:
muss mich auch mal zu wort melden 

So hört man immer mal wieder das es angeblich bei so mancher Angelzeitschrift scheinbar normal ist das die Redakteure Kontakt mit einheimischen Anglern aufnehmen, sich von denen Angelstellen zeigen lassen und schwups, einige Monate später findet man diese in den Medien und die Heuschrecken kommen.

dafür braucht man keine zeitung zu kaufen, hatte jetzt wieder 3 mann beim angeln getroffen  die von dir dahin geschickt wurden #q#q
man sollte nicht mit steinen werfen ....



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Gefühl das der TE gerne einen provokanten Thread eröffnet.....wahrscheinlich damit jede Menge Boardies 20x am Tag Angelgeräte Bode lesen...


sehe das auch so oder um sich in den mittelpunkt zu stellen,
du versprichst immer allen und jedem alles aber leider kommt nichts , beste beispiel wiedermal die karte die du machen wolltest alles nur blaaaaa blaaaa blaaaaa

und das ist nicht persönlich das ist meine meinung


----------



## blablabla (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

ich finde man muss auch unterscheiden zwischen guiding für C&R angler (Karpfen!?) und Guiding für Gäste die Fische entnehmen. Ersteres erschwert an einem großem gewässer kaum die Lage für ortsansässige und andere Angler. 

Wenn beim Guiding allerdings wöchentlich oder gar täglich Raubfischhotspots beackert werden und die Fische entnommen werden lassen natürlich die Fänge bald nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig anzicken wollt, macht das privat aus und nicht öffentlich.
Danke..

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneid-Diskussion, wo jemand seine Art zu angeln für die einzig Richtige hält, und die allen anderen am liebsten überstülpen wollte.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ja klar, ich veröffenliche bzw. verlinke (wobei ich nicht der Verfasser  der Kolumne bin!!) auch so ein kontroverses Thema, aber nicht  aus dem Grund das der Banner oft gelesen wird, das habe ich bzw. wir nicht nötig.
Und  ich weiß auch im Vorfeld das es nicht bei allen auf Gegenliebe stößt  und ich in die Kritik gerate. Aber solange diese Kritik in einem  anständigen Ton vorgebracht wird ist das vollkommen in Ordnung...


Sorry, Jose, aber mit deiner Kritk in deinem Beitrag http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4081674&postcount=34 liegst du völlig falsch.
Ich habe mit meinen Äußerungen nicht die Achsentreffen gemeint sondern die jährlich stattfindenen An- und Abfischen von mittlerweile fast jeden Karpfenforum.

Hier wird sich auch an einem Gewässer getroffen, dieses "gehört" für ein Wochenende den Forenteilnehmern und kein anderer darf dann in dieser Zeit daran angeln.
Was nach dem Treffen mit dem Gewässer passiert und wer da dieses Gewässer wie überfällt weiß niemand...

Den Rhein kann man nicht mehr "verbrennen", der brennt lichterloh, dazu  wohnen viel zu viele Leute in seinem Einzugsgebiet und nutzen ihn.
Und  wie die Achsentreffen entstanden sind und warum dieser Platz genutzt  wird weiß ich nur zu gut und ich(oder andere) habe(n) keinen Grund das zu kritisieren.



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zumal wenn man selbst ein foren treffen an der  lahn in Planung hat, wo wir wieder beim Thema Doppelmoral wären....


Die Lahn ist 245,6km lang, der genaue Treffpunkt wird nicht öffentlich bekannt gegeben, ist Vereinsgewässer, wird nicht im WWW breit getreten und es kann auch nicht jeder "Hinz und Kunz" dort aufschlagen - das ist der feine Unterschied.
Und trotzdem können die anderen Vereinsmitglieder zu dieser Zeit auch dort fischen...

Zurück zum Thema...

Es fängt halt immer mit der Frage an wie gehen die Angler mit dem Gewässer, das der Allgemeinheit gehört, um.

Was ist nun das schlimme, wer ist der Bösewicht? Derjenige der mit Guidingtouren seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient? Oder der ehemalige Guidinggast der danach mit seinen Kumpels zurückkommt und den Guide eben nicht mehr in Aspruch nimmt, oder der Angler der eine angeblich ach so geheime Stelle verrät die eh`jeder in 50km Umkreis kennt?

Ich glaube in Zeiten von Google Maps & Earth, Internetforen, Handy und den Berichten in Printmedien und auf CD können wir uns vorstellen das es eben keine geheimen Stellen mehr gibt.
Wenn ich nun an einem offenen Gewässer jemanden an eine Stelle führe was ist daran schlimm? 

Der Fluß gehört niemand anders als dem Land oder dem Bund, wir erwirken nur mit dem Kauf (wir gehen einen Vertrag ein!!) der Erlaubnisscheins das Recht daran zu fischen, wir erwirken aber nicht das Recht eine Stelle für und privat zu beanspruchen.
Gleichzeitgund zwingend haben wir die Pflicht sorgsam mit dem Gewässer umzugehen und wir wissen leider alle nur zu gut das hierzu die Ansichten weit auseinander gehen...

Anders sieht es an einem See aus. Das ist ein geschlossenes Gewässer, die Fische und das Gewässer "gehören" jemanden und leider scheint das einige Leute kaum oder überhaupt nicht zu interessieren...

Grade in der Karpfenszene gibt es einige See`n die "platt" gemacht wurden oder wo Fische in andere Gewässer "umgezogen wurden".
So hätte hier im Kreis ein Angelverein beinahe seinen See "weggenommen" bekommen weil Gastangler mit dem Geländewagen über bestellte Felder gefahren sind, Feuer gemacht haben und sich auch sonst benommen haben wie Wildsäue.
Ergebniss: Keine Gastkarten mehr...

Das große Problem ist meiner Meinung was wir verlernt haben was Angeln eigentlich ist: *ein Gemeinschaft- und Breitensportsport! *
Es gibt nicht "Mein Fisch", "mein Platz", "mein Gewässer" - es gibt nur unsere Natur und wir sind alle dafür verantwortlich. Das beinhaltet halt auch das man keine Fische klaut (grade in der Karpfenszene verbreitet) oder einfach in Gewässer einsetzt (oft beim Waller der Fall), das man sich an Bestimmungen an einem Gewässer hält und sich eben nicht wie eine Wildsau am Wasser benimmt...

Die Gewässer sind für uns alle da, die Plätze und Fische gehören nicht einen kleinen Klientel mit Edeltackle oder ein paar Egomanen die am liebsten ein Gewässer oder Gewässerabschnitt nur für sich, ihr Guidingunternehme und ihre Forenkameraden hätten.
Das schließt aber auch mit ein das ALLE verantwortungsvoll mit dem Gewässer und dem Bestand umgehen, dann kommen auch ALLE zu ihrem Recht.

Wir sind ALLE Menschen, machen ALLE Fehler und können, wenn wir das wollen, ALLE aus eigenen und den Fehlern der anderen lernen, da gibt es keine Ausnahme. 

Da ist es vollkommen egal ob man Teamangler, Reporter einer Angelzeitung, Betreiber von eines großen Angelforums , Angesteller eines Angelladens oder einfach nur "normaler" Angler ist.

*Was wir vor allem lernen müssen ist der respektvollere Umgang mit dem Angler gegenüber bzw. mit seiner Einstellung/Meinung.*

Kleines Beispiel: Womit erreicht man mehr wenn einem das Entnahmeverhalten eines Anglers nicht passt?? 
a.) Mit einer sachlich geführten Diskusion die auch Aufklärung beinhaltet
b.) mit wünsten Beschimpfungen, Dummgelaber und Diskrimierung in jeglicher Form?

Die Antwort dürfte den meisten von uns klar sein...

Ich bin der Meinung das wir uns auch über solchen Themen unterhalten müssen, grade weil die Gewässer immer weniger werden und die Angler immer mehr.
Über Tackle wird oft und lange genug gelabert, über solche Themen zu diskutieren gehört meiner Meinung nach auch zu einem Hobby dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was ist nun das schlimme, wer ist der Bösewicht? Derjenige der mit Guidingtouren seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient? Oder der ehemalige Guidinggast der danach mit seinen Kumpels zurückkommt und den Guide eben nicht mehr in Aspruch nimmt, oder der Angler der eine angeblich ach so geheime Stelle verrät die eh`jeder in 50km Umkreis kennt?



Natürlich der, der auf Kosten anderer Angler(und der Natur) Geld verdient!
Mit seinen Kumpels angeln gehen, darf doch jeder und "seine" beste Stelle verraten, darf auch jeder.


----------



## labralehn (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Ich sehe das so:
Fische sind ab dem Zeitpunkt des Besatzes Herrenlos.
Somit gehören die Fische erstmal niemandem.

Desweiteren sind die Erlaubniskarten limitiert.
Auf den Erlaubniskarten sind die Fangquoten genau angegeben.

Die Hege eines Gewässers ist nicht Aufgabe der Angler, sondern der Hegebeauftragten (Pächter). 
Diese legen auch fest wieviel Fische entnommen werden dürfen.
Da sie eigentlich wissen sollten wieviel Ertrag an Fisch ihr jeweiliges Gewässer produziert.


----------



## Merlin (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

@Aspaltmonster

War willst du denn hier erreichen??
Es gibt immer und überall Leute die sich nicht so benehmen wir ich es gerne hätte und
solange die nichts Verbotenes machen muss man wohl oder übel damit leben.
Ansonsten erweitere ich das hier mal...dann haben wir gleich alles auf einmal erledigt.

Also:
1. Karpfenangler sind eh doof...
2. C+R gehört verboten.....
3. Wir sind alle Spassangler...und
4. Die Red Arc ist eine Schrottrolle...

So weiter machen....  :q:q:q


----------



## Andal (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Das sich in absehbarer Zeit kaum etwas zum Guten wenden wird, zeigt dieser Trööt wieder mal überdeutlich. Es geht nicht ums Thema, sondern nur darum persönliche Animositäten auszuleben und mit Dreck zu schmeissen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

So ist das wohl, Andal, und ich hatte nicht umsonst drauf hingewiesen, dass die ihre persönlichen Dinge privat ausmachen sollen.

Habs daher gelöscht .....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was für ein Gejammer....#d
> 
> Derjenige, dem das Gewässer gehört oder es gepachtet hat, bestimmt die Regeln. Da werden nun Gastkarten ausgegeben und jeder der will kann dort angeln.


 
Da hast du in der Theorie völlig Recht. In der Praxis kann aber offensichtlich schon die Vorstellung eines Vereinsgewässers bei Youtube ausreichen, um Ärger zu bekommen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edC82-j8P_0

Zitat:
_"Es gab mit dem einen Verein ein Paar probleme bezüglich meiner Videos , die möchten nicht mehr das man den vereinssee als solches erkennt , ausserdem gabs ärger wegen c&r und da aufgrund meiner Videos zu viel andrang an den verein kam und die einen Steg entfernen mussten. Da dies alles "meine schuld " gewesen sein wollte wurde ich für 3 monate gesperrt ." _

|bigeyes


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. März 2014)

*AW: Eine Frage der Vernunft...*

Nunja,

die negativen Auswirkungen, nachdem man Vereinsgewässer im Internet "beworben" hat, sollten der Generation "Facebruch" doch langsam bekannt sein.

Oder gerade deswegen nicht?

Die Sperre finde ich jedenfalls angemessen.

@asphaltmonster : Hut ab vor Deiner Einstellung - vorbildlich, auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen ! #6

R.S.


----------

